
How JavaScript works: an overview of the engine, runtime and call stack (2017) - kawera
https://blog.sessionstack.com/how-does-javascript-actually-work-part-1-b0bacc073cf
======
ChrisSD
This is a good post but I feel like the title is misleading. It's specifically
talking about the V8 engine in particular, not Javascript in general.

While other Javascript engines may work in similar ways, the article doesn't
make that assertion.

~~~
fenomas
If the article had gone into any details I'd agree, but all it really says is
that JS engines have a memory heap and a call stack. It doesn't get into the
kind of depth where JS engines differ from one another.

~~~
zlatkov
You can check this article that goes in great details about the V8 engine (+ a
bit of info about others) - [https://blog.sessionstack.com/how-javascript-
works-inside-th...](https://blog.sessionstack.com/how-javascript-works-inside-
the-v8-engine-5-tips-on-how-to-write-optimized-code-ac089e62b12e)

------
blauditore
Most of what's described here (mainly the call stack) isn't really JS-
specific, but can be found in most high-level programming languages. (Are
there even language implementations _not_ utilizing a stack for function
calls?)

I thought this would be much more specific to JS quirks.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, there are calling conventions that can do everything via registers,
assuming a certain size threshold.

------
tcarn
What a fantastic breakdown. More developers really need to understand how the
whole stack is interacting especially as we see the proliferation of server
side js

------
jluse
JavaScript: Understanding the Weird Parts by Anthony Alicea is also really
helpful and similar to this post check it out if you can :)

------
jazzkingrt
This post was helpful to me, as well as #4 of the same series: Event loop and
the rise of Async programming

I come from a native programming background, and whenever I worked on front-
end javascript I always felt I didn't quite grasp what's just behind the code.

These posts were a big help in getting rid of unknown unknowns.

------
ahamedirshad123
This was actually a series. You can read this on their blog page

[https://blog.sessionstack.com/](https://blog.sessionstack.com/)

------
mproud
I would hope the free plan let’s me get started for free.

~~~
wildflowero
Has that ever been true?

